# Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?



## kingsmashy (3. Mai 2019)

*Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Guten Tag,
ich würde in einem System gerne das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC verbauen. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Board einen 8-Pin und einen 4-Pin CPU Stromanschluss hat. MUSS ich beide ans Netzteil anschließen, damit das System läuft oder reicht es den 8-Pin anzuschließen?
Das erste vernünftige Netzteil welches genug Stromanschlüsse für 8 und 4-Pin bietet, wäre ein Straight Power 11 750W und das ist mir zu teuer. 

MfG


----------



## claster17 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Ein 8pin reicht. Der 4pin ist vollkommen überflüssig, weil der 8er alleine schon 300W bereitstellen kann, was du mit so einem Board definitiv nicht ausreizen wirst.

Welche Stromanschlüsse das Board zum Starten braucht, steht übrigens im Handbuch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector fÃ¼r das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> MUSS ich beide ans Netzteil anschließen, damit das System läuft oder reicht es den 8-Pin anzuschließen?


Mein Asrock H81 Board hat nebem dem 8-PIN Stecker einen weiteren 4-PIN Molex Anschluss. Sobald ich eine Grafikkarte nutze, muss dieser angeschossen werden. Darum wissen wir nicht bei jedem Board, wie es gehandhabt wird. Oft ist es so, der der 4-PIN Anschluss belegt sein uss, und deer 8-PIN Anschluss für massives Übertakten genutzt wird. Im Handbuch steht, dass beide Belegt werden müssen.

Ich würde darum mit Adaptern arbeiten
adaptare 35012 15 cm Netzteil Adapter-Kabel 4-polig: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
DeLOCK Power 8Pin EPS  2x 4Pin, Adapter violett, Textilummantelung
Astrotek EPS 12V Adapter - 4-Pin Molex To 8-Pin P4 Mainboard (AT-MOLEX-TO-EPS) | Techbuy Australia
usw.... Musste etwas suchen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Support For B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## onlygaming (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Der 8 Pin reicht locker aus. Ich bin grade schockiert das bei B450 oder gar einem H81 12 Pins für die CPU Versorgung vorhanden sind. Beides sind wohlbekannte "Budget" Boards/Chipsets für Leute die sicherlich nicht im Sinn haben mit der Stickstoffflasche im Keller rumzuspielen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Der 8 Pin reicht locker aus.


Hast Du es ausprobiert? Hast Du so ein Board? Kannst Du sicherstellen, dass sämtliche CPU Phasen Strom bekommen und nicht nur 2/3 der Spannungswandler? Etc.

Die Aussagen im Handbuch sind eindeutig. Es gibt auch Handbücher, in denen steht explizit, dass weitere Anschlüsse nur bei Nutzung mehrerer Grafikkarten empfohlen wird, das steht hier nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Es gibt keine CPU für das Board die dem Board den Saft abdreht. Wer übertaktet betreibt die CPU außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation und damit ist man dann auch selber Schuld wenn man beim Versuch einen 2700X auf einem B350 für 50€ Probleme mit der Stromversorgung hat. (Mal als fiktives Beispiel)

Es gibt einige Leute hier im Forum bei denen das der Fall ist und die machen es genauso. Falls das wirklich so wäre würde aber sehr viele Boards zu MSI zurückgehen. ICH würde mein E11 550W nicht gegen ein 750er tauschen nur weil das Board mit einem 8 Pin, welcher 300W zur Verfügung stellt nicht startet.

Der Hinweis im Handbuch ist denke ICH einfach rechtliche Absicherung.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Ein 8pin reicht. Der zusätzliche ringt lediglich eine stabilere Spannung unter Last, bzw. diese fällt dann nicht so weit ab zb beim oc. Liegt aber eher an der kontaktfläche zum Netzteil!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Es gibt keine CPU für das Board die dem Board den Saft abdreht.


Wenn  ich in mein Asraock Board mit angeschlossenem 8-PIN ATX Kabel eine Grafikkarte anschließe, bleibt der Rechner im Bios hängen und meckert. Erst mit dem 4-PIN Molex Kabel startet er. Liegt am Boardlayout. 

Nochmal die Fage: Hast Du das Board und hast Du es ausprobiert?


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn  ich in mein Asraock Board mit angeschlossenem 8-PIN ATX Kabel eine Grafikkarte anschließe, bleibt der Rechner im Bios hängen und meckert. Erst mit dem 4-PIN Molex Kabel startet er. Liegt am Boardlayout.
> 
> Nochmal die Fage: Hast Du das Board und hast Du es ausprobiert?



Kenne kein B450 Board welches solche zicken gemacht hat wie ein Mager ausgestattetes H81 welches du beschreibst

Ein 8Pin reicht locker aus und rechtfertigt kein Überdimensioniertes NT oder gar eine Fehlerquelle á la Adapter Lösung

du vergleichst hier ein stark abgespecktes Intel H81 mit solidem AMD B450

mit dem 4 Pin wirds beim OC nicht so eng und die Spannungen sind nicht so extrem, es wird aber laufen und das Problemlos

einzigen Boards welche ich bis jetzt erleben konnte die nicht starten wollten hatten einen X299 oder X399 Chipsatz oder eben solche abgespeckten Boards wie du sie beschreibst


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich würde in einem System gerne das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC verbauen. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Board einen 8-Pin und einen 4-Pin CPU Stromanschluss hat. MUSS ich beide ans Netzteil anschließen, damit das System läuft oder reicht es den 8-Pin anzuschließen?
> Das erste vernünftige Netzteil welches genug Stromanschlüsse für 8 und 4-Pin bietet, wäre ein Straight Power 11 750W und das ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> MfG



Probiere das doch erst mal mit deinem Netzteil aus, bevor du ein neues kaufen willst.
In der Regel reicht der 8 Pin aus. Mein Board hat auch einen zusätzlichen 4 Pin, der ist aber nicht belegt. Reicht trotzdem.


----------



## kingsmashy (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere das doch erst mal mit deinem Netzteil aus, bevor du ein neues kaufen willst.
> In der Regel reicht der 8 Pin aus. Mein Board hat auch einen zusätzlichen 4 Pin, der ist aber nicht belegt. Reicht trotzdem.



Das komplette System wird für eine Bekannte neu angeschafft. Da die 4h von mir entfernt wohnt, kann ich leider nicht auf gut Glück ein Netzteil bestellen. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## kingsmashy (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Das der 8-Pin von der möglichen Leistung ausreicht weiß ich, die Frage ist nur ob das Board auch ohne 4-Pin startet. Hatte da auf eigene Erfahrungen gehofft. 

Das Handbuch ist leider wenig aussagekräftig. Dort wird nur beschrieben, dass man den 24-Pin, 8-Pin & 4-Pin einstecken sollte. Ob der 4-Pin notwendig ist, ist nicht beschrieben. 
Ich habe einen Build-Guide mit dem Board gesehen, bei dem scheinbar nur 8-Pin eingesteckt wurde. Ob das letztlich auch so funktioniert hat weiß ich nicht, warte da aber auf Antwort vom Videoersteller


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> Das der 8-Pin von der möglichen Leistung ausreicht weiß ich, die Frage ist nur ob das Board auch ohne 4-Pin startet. Hatte da auf eigene Erfahrungen gehofft.



Schau dir das Video mal an. Ab Minute 16 wird das mit dem extra 4 Pin erklärt. Gilt für jedes Board mit 8 Pin und zusätzlichem 4 Pin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmHvnsxw0B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> Das erste vernünftige Netzteil welches genug Stromanschlüsse für 8 und 4-Pin bietet, wäre ein Straight Power 11 750W und das ist mir zu teuer.


60,-€  FSP Fortron/Source FSP500-60GHN
FSP Fortron/Source FSP500-60GHN[85+] 500W ATX 2.3 ab €' '58,82 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Das hat aber nur einen PCIe Stecker. Das ist dann doch schwach für 500 Watt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat aber nur einen PCIe Stecker. Das ist dann doch schwach für 500 Watt.


Wir wissen nicht, welche Grafikkarte genutzt werden soll. Es geht jedenfalls preislich vor einem 750W SP11 los.

Oder sowas:
Corsair Vengeance 650M 80 PLUS Silver 650W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'78,52 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'125,25 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
...


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video mal an. Ab Minute 16 wird das mit dem extra 4 Pin erklärt. Gilt für jedes Board mit 8 Pin und zusätzlichem 4 Pin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link zum Video! 
Hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, welche Grafikkarte genutzt werden soll. Es geht jedenfalls preislich vor einem 750W SP11 los.
> 
> Oder sowas:
> Corsair Vengeance 650M 80 PLUS Silver 650W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'78,52 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Verbaut wird eine Vega 56, also sind 600W die ideale Größe. Allerdings sollte das Netzteil Multirail haben und zumindest Teilmodular sein. Mit den Anforderungen wäre das beQuiet Straight Power 11 750W (mit 2x EPS) die günstigste Option und liegt deutlich über dem ursprünglich geplanten beQuiet Pure Power 11 600W-CM.
Das ist zwar nicht das optimale Netzteil, aber um das Budget bei knapp 870€ zu halten ist kein anderes drin. Dabei ist es aber nicht so schlecht, dass es irgendwelche Probleme geben wird, also ausreichend


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

So sieht die aktuelle Konfiguration aus. Falls ihr da Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, könnt ihr euch ja melden 
Wishlist Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der Ryzen 1600 ist mit Absicht gewählt, weil mir der 2600 + Lüfter zu teuer ist für einen zu geringen Mehrwert und bei der Vega hätte ich zwar lieber die Strix für 45€ mehr, aber das ist ihr dann zu teuer


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Habe dieses Netzteil verbaut: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €*125,25 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das hat  1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x 4/​8-Pin ATX12V mit dabei und so können bis zu 2x 8 Pin angeschlossen werden.

Ist aber auch nicht ganz billig.

Das ganze hatte ich damals mal mit meinem Asrock Z170 Formular OC getestet, es machte kein Unterschied ob ich nur 1x 8 Pin oder beides 1x8+1x4 angeschlossen hatte. Es ist aber korrekt das man sich die Anleitung dazu lesen muss, denn beim OCF Board war die zusätzliche Spannung nur für mehr als 1 verbaute Grafikkarte gedacht. Mit dem Mainboard konnten bis zu vier Grafikkarten verbaut werden.

Bei meinem neuen Z390 dient es jedoch dem Prozessor und da ich das Netzteil bereits hatte habe ich es nicht ausgetestet und direkt 8+4 angeschlossen, denn so wird die Spannung auf 12 Pins verteilt und entlastet die Kabeln. Denn Kabeln können durch die hohe Amper was darüber laufen auch warm oder sogar sehr heiß werden. Schadet daher nicht das ganze etwas zu entlasten, auch wenn es mit nur 8 Pin laufen wird.

Im Allgemeinem ist ja bekannt das AMD mit Übertakten nicht viel geht und das ist den Board Hersteller auch bekannt, dennoch verbauen sie eine zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung um das ganze trotzdem etwas entlasten zu können. Ein User eines anderen Themas hat hierzu auch den Support angeschrieben und geschrieben bekommen da Sie ihm empfehlen beides anzuschließen.

Aus meiner Sicht denke ich es reicht mit 8 Pin, mit 12 Pins ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite und würde auch das anschließen der vollen 12 Pins eher in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe dieses Netzteil verbaut: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €*125,25 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Das hat  1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x 4/​8-Pin ATX12V mit dabei und so können bis zu 2x 8 Pin angeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ist aber auch nicht ganz billig.
> ...



Der Aufpreis ist halt sehr hoch und ein Ryzen System braucht nicht so viel Strom, dass ein zusätzlicher 4-Pin wirklich nötig wäre. Selbst die High-End Bretter von anderen Herstellern (Bsp: Strix X470-F Gaming) haben nur einen 8-Pin und die sind für deutlich mehr ausgelegt als einen 1600. Nur das generelle Starten wäre evtl ein Problem geworden, je nachdem wie die Anschlüsse verbunden sind. Daher hab ich ja gefragt. 
Und das Dark Power Pro 11 550W hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber das ist leider viel zu teuer. Da würde es noch eher das Straight Power 11 750W für 105€ werden und selbst das ist eigentlich über dem Budget.

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Ich hatte mal für eine Kühlbox im LKW was ich zu der Zeit gefahren bin ein Kabel aus dem Sicherungskasten gezogen gehabt und ein Autoelektriker kritisierte damals schon den Stecker dazu weil es nicht für diese Amper was die Kühlbox zieht ausgelegt war. Hatte es aber ignoriert da es ja seit Monate Problemlos lief.

Zum Glück hatte ich immer etwas Werkzeug griffbereit, denn eines Tages als ich beim Abladen war öffnete ich zufällig die Beifahrertür wo sich auch das Kabel zum Sicherungskasten befand und sah ein Kabelbrand was sich vom Stecker in Richtung Sicherungskasten schnell bewegte. Zum Glück konnte ich schnell eine Kneifzange in die Hand nehmen und kneift das Kabel durch und konnte den Kabelbrand was sich als Kurzschluss (sah aus wie bei den Silvester Böller wenn die Zündschnur brennt) sehr schnell fort bewegte unterbinden. Wäre der Kabelbrand ins Sicherungskasten gelangt hätte ich so schnell die zwei 24 Volt  Batterien nicht ausbauen können.

Mein Chef hätte es bestimmt nicht gut gefunden wäre sein 40 Toller LKW abgefackelt oder die Elektrik davon.
Da ich hier schon etwas Erfahrung machen konnte gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher, denn wer billig kauft, kauft auch zwei mal. 

Ob du es nun als Sinnvoll hältst oder nicht ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal für eine Kühlbox im LKW was ich zu der Zeit gefahren bin ein Kabel aus dem Sicherungskasten gezogen gehabt und ein Autoelektriker kritisierte damals schon den Stecker dazu weil es nicht für diese Amper was die Kühlbox zieht ausgelegt war. Hatte es aber ignoriert da es ja seit Monate Problemlos lief.
> 
> Zum Glück hatte ich immer etwas Werkzeug griffbereit, denn eines Tages als ich beim Abladen war öffnete ich zufällig die Beifahrertür wo sich auch das Kabel zum Sicherungskasten befand und sah ein Kabelbrand was sich vom Stecker in Richtung Sicherungskasten schnell bewegte. Zum Glück konnte ich schnell eine Kneifzange in die Hand nehmen und kneift das Kabel durch und konnte den Kabelbrand was sich als Kurzschluss (sah aus wie bei den Silvester Böller wenn die Zündschnur brennt) sehr schnell fort bewegte unterbinden. Wäre der Kabelbrand ins Sicherungskasten gelangt hätte ich so schnell die zwei 24 Volt  Batterien nicht ausbauen können.
> 
> ...



Ein 8-Pin kann 235W problemlos liefern, wenn man ein vernünftiges Netzteil hat. Ein Ryzen 1600 braucht maximal 180 Watt, wenn man stark übertaktet was ich sowieso nicht vor habe. Also ist der 8-Pin voll ausreichend. Hätte ich da jetzt einen 2700X auf 1,4V drin, wäre das was anderes, aber der 1600 ist dagegen ja noch niedlich und stark übertaktet wird der sowieso nicht. Außerdem nutze ich selbst schon einen 1600 auf 1,39V mit einem 8-Pin (X370-F Gaming) und dem Pure Power 10 600W. Da gab es auch nie Probleme, also gehe ich nicht von aus das das technisch ein Problem werden würde. 

Wäre das stärkere Hardware, würd ich da das Budget anders verteilen, aber in einem Budget System ist das Pure Power 11 total ausreichend


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> Ein 8-Pin kann 235W problemlos liefern, wenn man ein vernünftiges Netzteil hat. Ein Ryzen 1600 braucht maximal 180 Watt, wenn man stark übertaktet was ich sowieso nicht vor habe. Also ist der 8-Pin voll ausreichend. Hätte ich da jetzt einen 2700X auf 1,4V drin, wäre das was anderes, aber der 1600 ist dagegen ja noch niedlich und stark übertaktet wird der sowieso nicht. Außerdem nutze ich selbst schon einen 1600 auf 1,39V mit einem 8-Pin (X370-F Gaming) und dem Pure Power 10 600W. Da gab es auch nie Probleme, also gehe ich nicht von aus das das technisch ein Problem werden würde.
> 
> Wäre das stärkere Hardware, würd ich da das Budget anders verteilen, aber in einem Budget System ist das Pure Power 11 total ausreichend


Das musst du selbst wissen und nachdem was ich jetzt von dir lese frage ich mich wieso du überhaupt ein Thema dazu öffnest?! Wieso fragst du  dann wenn du bereits davon überzeugt bist? Falsch ist es nicht und keiner wird dir auch irgendwas garantieren können.


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das musst du selbst wissen und nachdem was ich jetzt von dir lese frage ich mich wieso du überhaupt ein Thema dazu öffnest?! Wieso fragst du  dann wenn du bereits davon überzeugt bist? Falsch ist es nicht und keiner wird dir auch irgendwas garantieren können.



Du hast die Frage falsch verstanden. Meine Frage war ob das Board ohne den 4-Pin startet oder ob zwingend beide eingesteckt sein müssen. Darauf hat mir @Threshold mit dem Video die Antwort gegeben.
Das von den Spezifikationen der Stecker ein 8-Pin reicht ist mir vorher schon bewusst gewesen, aber wie das Board die einzelnen Anschlüsse nutzt war mir vorher nicht klar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> So sieht die aktuelle Konfiguration aus. Falls ihr da Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, könnt ihr euch ja melden
> Wishlist Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Der Ryzen 1600 ist mit Absicht gewählt, weil mir der 2600 + Lüfter zu teuer ist für einen zu geringen Mehrwert und bei der Vega hätte ich zwar lieber die Strix für 45€ mehr, aber das ist ihr dann zu teuer


Das sieht alles sehr gut aus, ich würde nur auf einen Ryzen 5-2600 erhöhen und stattdessen die teure M2 SSD, deren Nutzen sehr beschränkt ist gegen eine gute Sata SSD austauschen:
Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €' '62,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wird ein schöner Rechner!


----------



## kingsmashy (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sieht alles sehr gut aus, ich würde nur auf einen Ryzen 5-2600 erhöhen und stattdessen die teure M2 SSD, deren Nutzen sehr beschränkt ist gegen eine gute Sata SSD austauschen:
> Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €'*'62,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wird ein schöner Rechner!



Die MP510 hab ich die Tage sehr günstig gesehen. Ich warte da, ob dieses Angebot irgendwo wieder auftaucht. Alternativ war die MX500 auch geplant 
Beim 2600 bin ich etwas unschlüssig. Ich bekomme den zwar für 20-30€ Aufpreis (variiert täglich), allerdings hat der nur den Wraith Stealth was zu höherer Lautstärke führt und weshalb ich das höhere Übertaktpotential eh nicht ausschöpfen kann. Beim 1600 bekomme ich ja einen Wraith Spire Kühler und der würde ausreichen. Der 2600 wäre mit einem zusätzlichen Kühler interessant, aber dann ist der Aufpreis so hoch, dass es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt. So meine Sicht. Kannst mich da gerne eines besseren belehren 

PS: Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Vega 56 Strix für 270€ im MindStar ist. Dafür lass ich dann gerne die SSD sausen. Das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr, weil ein vergleichbarer Nachrüst-Kühler um die 60-70€ kostet und bei ner Strix hat man den höheren Verkaufswert und die Strix Vorteile


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



kingsmashy schrieb:


> Ein 8-Pin kann 235W problemlos liefern



Der 8 Pin kann auch 1000 Watt liefern. 
Er ist nach der ATX Spezifikation für eine bestimmte Leistung ausgelegt, aber letztendlich zieht sich die Hardware das, was sie eben braucht.
Und entweder schafft das Netzteil das oder eben nicht. Und wenn du Pech hast, schafft das Netzteil das, aber die Kabel nicht und dann werden die Kabel so heiß, dass die Stecker schmelzen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

ich habe auch einen 8 und 4 Pin am Mainboard. Beide sind angeschlossen. Einfach 2x 8 Pin am Netzteil angesteckt und dann einen der 8pin stecker geteilt. Bei Corsair sind die 8pin Stecker bei mir in der mitte teilbar. Kann man ganz einfach durch so kleine Clips in der mitte trennen. 
So hast du am Netzteil einfach 2 x 8pin eingesteckt und auf dem Board einen 8 pin und einen 4 pin. 
Sollte es auch sicherlich bei anderen Herstellern geben.

Sieht so aus:

Nanoxia 30 cm grünes Verlängerungskabel für 8-Pin EPS zu 2x 4-Pin | Mindfactory.de


----------



## kingsmashy (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> ich habe auch einen 8 und 4 Pin am Mainboard. Beide sind angeschlossen. Einfach 2x 8 Pin am Netzteil angesteckt und dann einen der 8pin stecker geteilt. Bei Corsair sind die 8pin Stecker bei mir in der mitte teilbar. Kann man ganz einfach durch so kleine Clips in der mitte trennen.
> So hast du am Netzteil einfach 2 x 8pin eingesteckt und auf dem Board einen 8 pin und einen 4 pin.
> Sollte es auch sicherlich bei anderen Herstellern geben.
> 
> ...



Das haben nur sehr teure Netzteile. Leider


----------



## kingsmashy (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 8 Pin kann auch 1000 Watt liefern.
> Er ist nach der ATX Spezifikation für eine bestimmte Leistung ausgelegt, aber letztendlich zieht sich die Hardware das, was sie eben braucht.
> Und entweder schafft das Netzteil das oder eben nicht. Und wenn du Pech hast, schafft das Netzteil das, aber die Kabel nicht und dann werden die Kabel so heiß, dass die Stecker schmelzen.



Klar, möglich ist das. Wobei ich das bei einer 65W CPU, die maximal 180W mit OC zieht, für recht unwahrscheinlich halte. Ich mein, auf anderen Boards läuft es auch mit nur einem 8-Pin. Wieso sollte das auf diesem Board, von den Kabeln und dem Netzteil her, nicht funktionieren, nur weil ein 4-Pin mehr möglich ist?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Das ist klar. Der 8 Pin EPS ist für 28 Ampere spezifiziert. Das reicht für eine Mittelklasse CPU locker aus.
Hast du Threadripper oder eben die Skylake X mit 16 Kernen und mehr, sind 2x 8 Pin EPS natürlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## kingsmashy (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Der 8 Pin EPS ist für 28 Ampere spezifiziert. Das reicht für eine Mittelklasse CPU locker aus.
> Hast du Threadripper oder eben die Skylake X mit 16 Kernen und mehr, sind 2x 8 Pin EPS natürlich nicht verkehrt.



Bei sowas großem hätte ich mir die Frage gar nicht gestellt. Da wäre ohne zögern ein größeres Netzteil mit der optimal Menge an Anschlüssen rein gekommen 
Aber der 1600 ist so stromsparend, da kann man das in einem Budget orientierten System denke ich verkraften 

Und danke danke für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Reicht ein 8-Pin EPS Connector für das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC?*

Wie gesagt, der 8 Pin reicht dicke aus, den extra 4 Pin musst du nicht belegen.


----------

